# Iona Brown was wonderful



## Sad Al

If you have nothing better to do, why don't you get Handel's Concerto grossos op.6, conducted and played by Iona, played by St. Academy of St Martin in the Fields (?) As usual with Handel, the music doesn't make any sense, but it's often wonderful.


----------



## Barbebleu

:lol:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Manxfeeder

Thanks for the heads-up. 

Handel doesn't make sense? It starts, it fiddles, it ends. What's not to understand?


----------



## Rogerx

Sad Al said:


> If you have nothing better to do, why don't you get Handel's Concerto grossos op.6, conducted and played by Iona, played by St. Academy of St Martin in the Fields (?) As usual with Handel, the music doesn't make any sense, but it's often wonderful.


Not only Handel she was a great musician .


----------

